# Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Hallo Leute!
Hab mir 2 zusätzliche 120er Lüfter Gekauft für mein Gehäuse die Frage allerdings ist wo sie die luft hinblasen sollen.
Hab 1 Hinten
1 Oben
und 1 Vorne im gehäuse intstalliert die waren schon vom Werk aus eingebaut nun möchte ich noch 1 an der Seite und 1 oben montieren oder meint ihr 2 an der Seite wären evtl von Vorteil und in welche richtung sie die luft blasen sollen wäre hilfreich hab auch bilder mit hochgeladen.
Mein Netzteil bläst die Luft nach unten raus.
mfg maikl!


----------



## Dosenkind (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

mMn würd ich keine Lüfter dazu geben... das wird nur lauter ^^


würde eher 2 der Werkslüfter austauschen (kommt natürlich drauf an welche Lüfter du gekauft hast) und einen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen... Diese Variante wäre leiser und effizienter von den temps her...


ansonsten wenn du nur die 2 Lüfter drauf pappen willst weil du sie daheim liegen hast, würd ich oben (raus) und Seite (unten, so das er auf die graka bläßt) sagen


----------



## rabe08 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Ich hätte mir an Deiner Stelle eher einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler gekauft.


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

ja der folgt ja noch er war halt dabei mein gott xD ich kann auch nich wirklich sagen das ich mir die gekauft habe eher gesagt hab ich sie noch über vom alten rechner... die lautstärke is mir realtiv egal nur sinnvoll muss es sein egal welche lautstärke der rechner hat mein Headset schottet eh alles ab


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Dann noch einen nach oben rausblasen lassen und gut ist


----------



## mars321 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Also ans Seitenteil würd ich keinen Lüfter einbauen der zerstört nur den Airflow. Ich würde noch einen Lüfter in den Deckel einbauen das reicht dann auch.
Was ich noch machen würde ist einen Teil des Festplattenkäfigs ausbauen.


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Also nurnoch 1 nach oben rausblasen lassen sollte reichen meint ihr?

Und was denkt ihr wäre gut als cpu kühler ich hatte an ein Cooler Master V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1 CPU-Kühler gedacht?! Hab ein Intel i7 2600k.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Hi, wo könntest du einen Lüfter an der Seite montieren - über der GraKa? Hast du vorne keinen Platz für 1nen zweiten 120mm?
Den einen hinten + den oben würde ich `rausblasen lassen.


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Wenn du mein Bild mit geschlossenem Gehäuse anschaust ist meine Graka genau in dem Zwischenraum der 2 Lüfter somit würde 1 Lüfter über meiner Graka. hängen und der andere darunter.

Vorne lässt sich keiner mehr einbauen lediglich unten Lassen sich noch 2 einbauen und oben 1.


----------



## Dosenkind (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Hier hast du ne kleine auswahl.

allgemein empfehle ich gern den Mugen 2 (Preis Leistungs mäßig top) oder den Mugen 3 aber eigentlich kannst du bei der Liste  keinen fehler machen ^^ halt immer auch schaun ob du den platz auch im case hast (Case breite, Ramblöcke...)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Leiber keinen Seitenlüfter 

Der Coolermaster CPU-Kühler ist nicht mehr so toll, es gibt bessre. Wie viel Geld würdest du denn dafür ausgeben wollen ?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Dann kannst du einen Lüfter auf den unteren Montageplatz d. Seitenwand schrauben und dem GraKalüfter noch etwas Kühlung zufächeln; - dann hast 2x 120mm Lü. die einwärts blasen 
und 2x 120mm Lü. welche Warmluft abführen. Am besten auch die Temperaturen jetzt kontrollieren, nach dem Umbau auch und dann vergleichen.


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

max 50-60 euro würd ich in ein cpu kühler investieren!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Dann vielleicht den Silver Arrow. Das ist der wohl beste Kühler auf dem Markt 

Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Wenn du etwas mehr Wert auf Optik legst, dann:

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Der kühlt aber auch nicht ganz so gut


----------



## debalz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Ich hatte auch mal seitlich einen der auf die Graka bläst, aber der unnötig - vlt. 1-2 °C weniger bei der Graka aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde lauter und Airflow nicht optimal. bei mir war dann die lösung der Mugen mit 2 scythe slipstreams drauf und im Deckel noch ein 140er silent wing


----------



## Rayman (4. Juli 2011)

Was du sonst noch machen kannst wenn du Lochblech frontblenden hast einen Lüfter mit zb Kabelbinder im laufwerkschacht befestigen habe ich auch gemacht und damit hab ich 2-3°c bessere cpu temps


----------



## butzler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Hallo,
zum Einbau eines weiteren Lüfters in den Laufwerkschacht gibt es das hier Sharkoon Rebel9 Fan Frame, Lüfterrahmen | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Billig und äusserst effektiv. 
mad


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Also der Cpu Kühler Thermaltake Silver Arrow sagt mir schon zu hat jemand zufällig ne ahnung ob er in mein Gehäuse reinpasst? Und wie leicht lässt er sich einbauen bzw zusammen bauen?!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Müsste passen, denn laut Coolermaster passen Kühler bis 177mm höhe rein, und der Silver Arrow ist ca.160mm hoch.


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Wo hast du denn bitte die angabe mit dem 177mm gefunden?

Hat einer ne ahnung ob es sicher passt hab ein  cooler master CM 690 II advanced und möchte dort ein Thermalright Silver Arrow einbauen und hab ein *GA-Z68XP-UD3P* Mainboard


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Zitat aus dem Test von tweakpc.de



> Laut Cooler Master passen CPU Kühler bis zu 177mm Höhe und Grafikkarten bis zu 304mm Länge in das CM 690 II.


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

*@adiovans111:* Wo steht denn bitte geschrieben das der Silver Arrow der beste CPU-Luftkühler ist?
So pauschal kann man das finde ich nicht sagen...

Der hier ist ein wenig über deinem Budget aber ebenfalls einer der Besten CPU-Luftkühler am Markt.

*Andere interessante CPU-Kühler (ohne Lüfter):*
Prolimatech Megahalems
Prolimatech Genesis


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Wenn man PCGH und ihren Tests glauben darf ist der Silver Arrow leiser und kühlt besser als der Noctua. Also ist er auch besser 

Der einzige der Konkurrieren kann ist der Thermalright Archon, der ist auf dem PCGH-Index ganz knapp auf Platz 1 vor dem Silver Arrow. Der kühlt etwas schlechter, ist dafür aber leiser. Was einem lieber ist muss man selber wissen 

Der Noctua NH-D14 ist einfach zu teuer für die Leistung.


----------



## Kev95 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Wenn man PCGH und ihren Tests glauben darf ist der Silver Arrow leiser und kühlt besser als der Noctua. Also ist er auch besser


Wann hab ich behauptet, dass er das nicht ist?
Ich hab nur in Frage gestellt, ob er der beste überhaupt ist.


----------



## schlappe89 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Ja und laut PCGH Forenreview ist der NH-D14 vorne. Was solls.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ommende-cpu-kuehler-update-noctua-nh-c14.html

Erst mal pauschal die besten Luftkühler zu empfehlen halte ich für falsch. Schaut euch den mickrigen Alublock (Intel Boxed Kühler) an, den er momentan drauf hat. Der hat maximal noch einen Kupferkern und kühlt die CPU schon leise. Ich denke da muss man nicht in ein 60€ Modell investieren.

Wenn man übertakten will reichen auch billigere Modelle.


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Vorerst werde ich meinen sandy bridge nicht übertakten ist mir etwas zu schade allerdings bin ich trotzdem dazu bereit 60€ zu investieren da ich mich sobald geld vorhanden ist lieber mit besseren dingen ausstatte als mit schlechteren.  Ich denke es wird der Silver Arrow werden in der hoffnung das er trd drauf passt nur das gehäuse spielt da ja denk ich nicht die einzige rolle mainboard und weitere lüfter sind ja auch entscheidend vom platz her.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Wenn du bereit bist so viel auszugeben nimm den Silver Arrow - Ein Mugen würde allerdings auch ausreichen, sofern du kein Extrem-OC betreiben willst.

Wenn Cooler Master keinen Mist erzählt passen die Kühler auch rein


----------



## schlappe89 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Na gut, wenn dir 1-2°C (Unterschied zwischen Mugen 2 und Silver Arrow) so viel ausmachen ...


----------



## Maikl88 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

die temperatur is mir dann bei den preisen eher schon egal ich find einfach das der silver arrow cooler aussieht als der mugen  hat jemand ne ahnung ob man nur das seiten teil für mein gehäuse mit window kit bekommen kann hab nämlich grad frustrierend entdeck das es sogar die advanced version mit window gibt *hmpf*


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Cooler Master Parts Shop

oder

Cooler Master Parts Shop

Ich weiß nicht genau welches das richtige ist


----------



## Maikl88 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

So ich hoffe doch sehr das ich nun nichtmehr von euch gesteinigt werde aufgrund meines CPU kühlers (silver arrow ist drin)^^ hätte denn noch einer ungefähre temperatur zahlen die man erwarten sollte von einem Termalright Silver Arrow damit ich weiß ob ich mit meinem temperaturen zufrieden sein kann oder ob etwas nicht in Ordnung ist...

mfg


----------



## deeps (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lüfter einbau? Nach innen? Nach Außen?!*

Wieso überhaupt einen anderen CPU Kühler wenn die Temperaturen mit dem Standart Intel Kühler gut sind?


----------

